# Bernardini Luxor 27 Review



## K31Scout (Sep 17, 2003)

Thanks for the review. I'd love to shoot one with long limbs or even some of those super long Border limbs for a 74" bow just to experience what smooth really feels like.


----------



## kdroberts (Aug 6, 2007)

K31Scout said:


> Thanks for the review. I'd love to shoot one with long limbs or even some of those super long Border limbs for a 74" bow just to experience what smooth really feels like.


I thought that about the Border limbs too. I saw the 27" rise and theen a few weeks later I saw the XL limbs and thought, "hmmmmmmmmmm, if only I had a spare grand or so sitting around..."


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

kdroberts said:


> I thought that about the Border limbs too. I saw the 27" rise and theen a few weeks later I saw the XL limbs and thought, "hmmmmmmmmmm, if only I had a spare grand or so sitting around..."


same here


----------



## Schme1440 (Sep 27, 2006)

As promised some photos of my loverly new bernardini Luxor 27


----------



## Schme1440 (Sep 27, 2006)

Some review related Pictures

This shows the length difference









The difference in weight is clearly shown below

Helix (Good Bench Mark)









Luxor 27









Balance

Think its clear here
Helix









Luxor









Arrow rest









Grip









Clicker area









Intergrated weight fixings (not very clear)


----------



## TwanVeugelers (Mar 28, 2007)

Now, I definitely know that I want to buy the black one.

I was in love with this handle as soon as I saw pictures of it...

I was able to hold the handle for a few minutes some weeks ago....

Then I was very sure, that my savings for the next few months will go to Italy 

But I was not sure regarding the color..... I was thinking about Black...
Now there are no doubts regarding the handle anymore...


After reading this topic, I am a little in doubt regarding the limbs....

I can not find a link to those Border XL limbs anywhere....
Anybody???

I think that a 74" bow, finally solves quiet some problems I have with my bow... Being tall, with a extreme long draw is not always a pro.... Yes, my draw is 33,5".....


----------



## TwanVeugelers (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi, Schme1440.

The rest you are using.
Is it the:
REST MAGNETICO NILO

??

thanx....


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

Rest in the pictures is model MR-01N, that is designed to fit Nilo and Luxor models. Can anyhow be used with other risers, too.


----------



## K31Scout (Sep 17, 2003)

Twan,

Go to www.borderbows.com All their limbs are available in 72" size on a 25"riser. Email Sid and he will send you a draw force curve of any limb you're interested in.


----------



## TwanVeugelers (Mar 28, 2007)

thanx for the info.....

Are the TXG limbs the top model?

The naming convention of these ILF limbs is a little confusing....

I will send him a mail....

grtz,
Dutchtoxophilite


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Four days into owning mine, and so far I love it. Paired with my Samick Masters limbs, it is by far the smoothest drawing bow I've ever shot, and that's always appreciated at 32+" 

This will give me a perfect indoor option to my 25" handles. Longer bow, taller brace height and 2 lbs. lighter with the same limbs. 

Built up the grip over the weekend, although the stock grip will be well liked by many. Should have my Jager grip for it soon...

Shooting extremely well and paired with my Nano Pro's, I've never tuned a bow/arrow combination as quickly. Should be a winner Vittorio!

John.


----------



## Schme1440 (Sep 27, 2006)

limbwalker said:


> Four days into owning mine, and so far I love it. Paired with my Samick Masters limbs, it is by far the smoothest drawing bow I've ever shot, and that's always appreciated at 32+"
> 
> This will give me a perfect indoor option to my 25" handles. Longer bow, taller brace height and 2 lbs. lighter with the same limbs.
> 
> ...


Looks good in natural but nt as sexy as black:wink:

Unfortunatly I have not shot a single arrow from it yet. This is for a number of reasons. 1 Im using an old set of limbs which are 8lb's too light. 2 my arrows for it (Fatboys for the inoor season) are not cut down yet (to be done this week). 3 im sporting a shoulder injury at the moment and cant see myself shooting till after christmas. Point 3 has got me really pissed off because I injured myself just as my Vegas training got off the ground and all my new equipment started to turn up.


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

John. I see you like it ... light !:wink:

We spent so long to make it close to 1300 gr (1310 is the actual average) and then someone adds immediately a couple of Kg's to it! 

Thanks for your words. By the way, in my experience a riser is as easy to tune as much it is already balanced without any stabilizer. This riser is born with balance as first priority. You may call it stability, if you want, but stability will come from balance when you shoot it.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

> John. I see you like it ... light !
> We spent so long to make it close to 1300 gr (1310 is the actual average) and then someone adds immediately a couple of Kg's to it!


That's the same thing David K said when he saw my X-factors years ago... ha, ha. Hey, maybe I'm not really Polish&German, but rather Italian :wink: Seems all those boys have boat anchors for bows... I guess once you've started with an Axis riser, everything else seems too light.

You're probably right about the balance and tuning. Same was true with my Zenit's, which are well balanced.

But I think that's just half of it. Ever since I switched to all carbon Nano's, my tuning time has been cut in half, if not even less. Those are incredibly forgiving arrows. They will shoot well from seemingly almost any centershot and button pressure! I've never seen them flail about like I've seen A/C arrows do in the past.

John.


----------



## calbowdude (Feb 13, 2005)

Vittorio,

Do you think that this 27" riser with short limbs would have a benefit versus the standard 25" riser/medium limbs?

Smoothness is not an issue for me, I don't draw far enough to notice stacking. 

John, I am intrigued by your findings. Now, are you shooting max weight points, or have you dropped the point weight a bit?

Larry


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

110 grain high density tool steel points on 500 Nano Pro's.

John.


----------



## calbowdude (Feb 13, 2005)

Whoa, 500 nano's??  

I know you have the approximate wingspan of a condor, but what poundage are you shooting at that you can use 500's? I thought you were holding 48# or so, and shooting 380 X10's. That is a serious change from your old setup.

Larry


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

I've managed to get a good tune with Nano 500's and 110 points out of everything from 49# down to 43#. Like I said - very versatile and forgiving shaft. Using different plunger holes and strings helps too :wink:

Never shot 380 X10's however. Only 410's trimmed from the back 1".

My 490 Nano-XR's and 500 Nano Pro's tune just like my 410 X10's. I know it's hard to believe, but it's true. That's why everyone who compares a 400 Nano-XR to a 410 X10 isn't being completely accurate or truthful in their comparisons. When you size up a 410 X10 against a 500 Nano Pro, it's pretty hard to make some of those claims...:wink:

But I digress...

John.


----------



## calbowdude (Feb 13, 2005)

Ah my mistake. Although I would hazard the opinion that 410's cut 1" off the back is probably really close to 380's. 

Hmm, I may have to stick a crowbar in the wallet and try a set...


----------



## mwarddoc (Aug 12, 2007)

*Finish Problems*

I see fingerprints on those Luxor risers. It appears they may need a bit more polishing and care.

Why don't you both send them along to me and I'll work on them for you?


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

*New grip...*

And here it is again with a rather spiffy new grip... :darkbeer:

It don't get much better than this. Been shooting it this weekend (in between chasing deer hunters) and I am very impressed. Some of the tightest 20 yd. groups I can ever remember shooting.

John.


----------

